

Collaborative JSFiddles - dvncan

Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;<p>and enter &quot;TowTruck(this)&quot; (no quotes) into the console
======
dvncan
here's one I have running now:
[http://jsfiddle.net/#collaborate&towtruck=K8oGvIGwOC](http://jsfiddle.net/#collaborate&towtruck=K8oGvIGwOC)

~~~
zombio
That's pretty cool. I added a colour changing box.

